# Post your queries related to C.S.E. 5th semester



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys. I|Many TDF members (including me) are currently pursuing their engineering. As for most sstudents D) exams would be after ~2 months, I decided to create his thread. Members/Students can post thir queries of C.S.E. 5 th semester (yes, I'm currently in 5th semester) here.

The subjects:

Theory:

Computer Architecture
Database Management Systems
Operating Systems
Digital Logic Design
Advanced Data Structures
Telecommunication Fundamentals


You may include other subjects according to your syllabus and university.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

Good decision to start this thread.  Will help many.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Good decision to start this thread.  Will help many.


I doubt it. Go study the official material and connect with your teacher rather than reading this thread.


----------



## bestpain (Nov 5, 2013)

any tips for 1st semesters cse student?...........any books for c,future planning


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I doubt it. Go study the official material and connect with your teacher rather than reading this thread.



Well there are sometimes when teachers gives you assignment and who knows may be this thread could help someone Maybe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

CAn anyone explain 'bankers algorithm' and 'Booth's multiplication algorithm'?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> CAn anyone explain 'bankers algorithm' and 'Booth's multiplication algorithm'?


  no idea about it.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 8, 2013)

bestpain said:


> any tips for 1st semesters cse student?...........any books for c,future planning



DO NOT start with Let us C. The book is sub-par. 
Instead read "The C Programming Language", also known as K&R; R stands for (Dennis) Ritchie, the man who created C. 
Who can explain a language better than the man who designed it?



harshilsharma63 said:


> CAn anyone explain 'bankers algorithm' and 'Booth's multiplication algorithm'?



Don't remember the complete details but you can check wikipedia and this site has lots of free technical books where you are sure to find your answer: *freetechbooks.com/


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm also doing BE CSE, now 5th semester.
My Subjects are

System Software
Software Engineering
Theory of Computation
Programming Paradigm (java)
Computer Networks
Discreet Mathematics

Btw can any 1 give link for Theory of Computation-study material.?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I'm also doing BE CSE, now 5th semester.
> My Subjects are
> 
> System Software
> ...



I had these subjects in last sem. Plus I know Java too. Shoot your queries.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> CAn anyone explain 'bankers algorithm' and 'Booth's multiplication algorithm'?



booth's multiplication is simple.
>modifies the multiplier using 1 ,0 and -1
>same for both signed and unsigned numbers
bit recording rule
bit i    bit i-1   new bit at position i
0        0          0
0        1          1
1        0         -1
1        1          0
eg:
multiplicant ,m =1010(-6)
multiplier q = 1110(-2)
take multiplier and do bit recording for the above table.
multiplier,q : 11100(put a zero as last bit for even digits, i think )
after bit recording ,q: 0 0 -1 0
now do m*q
          1 0  1 0 *
          0 0 -1 0
---------------
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 (sign extend l since multiplying 1 0 1 0*0 = "0" 0 0 0, and sign extend the quoted bit  )
0 0 0 0 1 1 0
0 0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 0 0
--------------
0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 
multiplying by -1 => taking its 2's compliment.

i dont know about banker's algorthim, i am an ECE student 

also if multiplier is positive, take the 2's complement of the result to obtain the correct value


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

When are you guys having your exams? Mine are probably starting in mid-December.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 8, 2013)

My exams are almost finished, only java remaining. 

BTW what is reflection in java?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> My exams are almost finished, only java remaining.
> 
> BTW what is reflection in java?



this will be usefull: java - What is reflection, and why is it useful? - Stack Overflow

BTW my exams are starting on 12th December. I'm so happy that for the first time ever my exams will finish before January and I'll be finally able to attend 'Auto Expo' :exited: I was never ab;le to attend it because of exams.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> this will be usefull: java - What is reflection, and why is it useful? - Stack Overflow
> 
> BTW my exams are starting on 12th December. I'm so happy that for the first time ever my exams will finish before January and I'll be finally able to attend 'Auto Expo' :exited: I was never ab;le to attend it because of exams.



Got it. Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fever today, exams tomorrow


----------



## sainath (Dec 13, 2013)

Use Silberschatz's Operating System Concepts for OS. Banker's algorithm is well explained in that book.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

sainath said:


> Use Silberschatz's Operating System Concepts for OS. Banker's algorithm is well explained in that book.



I did, but didn't get it. Will try again when I have my O.S. exam in a few days.


----------

